# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Փողը պահել բարձի տակ, թե դնել շրջանառության մեջ:

## Economist

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ,թե  ինչ կնախընտրեիք անել ձեր ազատ դրամական միջոցները. պահել ձեզ մոտ, թե ներդնել: Իսկ եթե ընտրեք երկրորդ տարբերակը, ապա ի՞նչ ֆինանսական գործիքներում կներդնեիք ձեր միջոցները :Think: 
Հետաքրքիր է նաև իմանալ, թե  ներդրման ի՞նչ տարբերակներ գիտեք և ձեր վերաբերմունքը ինչպիսի՞ն է ՀՀ ֆինանսական համակարգի նկատմամբ :Smile:

----------


## Belle

:Smile:  Միանշանակ փողը պետք է դնել շրջանառության մեջ, մանավանդ, որ դրանից շահում է ոչ միայն ներդրողը: Ինչպես հայտնի է խնայողություններ կատարելիս հասարակությունը չի հարստանում, այլ ընդհակառակը: Ես երբ եկամուտ ունենամ  /աշխատեմ էլի/, հաստատ քիչ կխնայեմ, իսկ խնայած միջոցներս հաստատ կօգտագործեմ ինվեստիցիաների նպատակուվ: Փող պիտի շրջանառության մեջ լինի, որ դրանից մի օգուտ լինի, թե չէ պահելուց հաստատ ոչ տաքություն կտա, ոչ էլ կավելանա:  :Smile: 

Հայաստանի ֆինասնսական վիճակը դեռ լավ չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց չեմ կարշում, որ ձայլուն վիճակում է: Իսկ թե որտեղ ներդրումներ կանեմ, չգիտեմ, ժամանակը գա` կորոշեմ:

----------


## Script

Եթե ազատ գումար ունենամ անպայման ինչ-որ գործի մեջ կդնեմ, հիմա կոնկրետ չգիտեմ ինչ գործի,բայց հաստատ չեմ պահի ինչ որ անկյունում,բանկում հաշիվ կբացեմ:

----------


## Kheranyan

Ամեն ինչ կախված է այն բանից թե որքան ազատ դրամակ միջոցներ ունես և ինչ արագությամբ են քո մոտ առաջանում այդ դրամական միջոցները, այսինքն կախված է փողի պտույտի արագությունից և մեծությունից: Եթե մեկ անգամ համեմատաբար խոշոր չափով գումար է ընկել ձեռքդ, ապա որևէ տեղ ներդնելուց առաջ պետք է լավ ուսումնասիրես տվյալ բնագավառը ուր որ պատրաստվում ես այն ներդնել: Եթե ես ունենամ բավականաչափ ազատ դրամական միջոցներ, ապա դրա խոշոր մասով կխաղամ բորսայում(արժեթղթերի և արժույթային), իսկ մյուս մասը որպես որոշակի ռիսկի ապահովագրման տարբերակ կներդնեմ կամ բանկում որպես ավանդ կամ ՊԿՊ-ներում և ՊԳՊ -ներում:

----------


## Adam_Smith

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ շատ հետաքրքիր է իմանալ,թե  ինչ կնախընտրեիք անել ձեր ազատ դրամական միջոցները. պահել ձեզ մոտ, թե ներդնել: Իսկ եթե ընտրեք երկրորդ տարբերակը, ապա ի՞նչ ֆինանսական գործիքներում կներդնեիք ձեր միջոցները
> Հետաքրքիր է նաև իմանալ, թե  ներդրման ի՞նչ տարբերակներ գիտեք և ձեր վերաբերմունքը ինչպիսի՞ն է ՀՀ ֆինանսական համակարգի նկատմամբ


 Ազատ դրամական միջոցների ամենահուսալի ներդրման միջոցը  ՀՀ-ում ավանդն է, քանի որ ինչպես գիտենք ՀՀ-ում ֆիզիկական անձանց ավանդները երաշխավորված են: Նաև համեմատաբար իրացվելի ներդրում է նաև պետական պարտատոմսերում ներդնելը, որը կարելի է իրականացնել կամ բանկերի կամ Գանձապետական պահառուի միջոցով: Կարելի է նաև փոխառություններ տրամադրել վարկային կազմակերպություններին  կամ ներդնել կորպորատիվ հուսալի պարտատոմսերում

----------


## dvgray

> Ազատ դրամական միջոցների ամենահուսալի ներդրման միջոցը  ՀՀ-ում ավանդն է, քանի որ ինչպես գիտենք ՀՀ-ում ֆիզիկական անձանց ավանդները երաշխավորված են:


Հաստա՞տ  :Wink: :
Կարծեմ ինչ-որ լիմիտներ կան երաշխավորված դումարի չափի: 2 միլիոն է դրամ է, եթե չեմ սխալվում  :Think: :

----------


## Adam_Smith

> Հաստա՞տ :
> Կարծեմ ինչ-որ լիմիտներ կան երաշխավորված դումարի չափի: 2 միլիոն է դրամ է, եթե չեմ սխալվում :


2 միլիոն դրամի չափով դրամային ավանդների համար և մեկ միլիոն դրամի չափով արտարժութային ավանդների համար, իսկ եթե քո ավանդի գումարը  մեծ է  համապատասխան չափերից ապա տարբերությունը կստանաս բանկի սնանկացման հետևանքով քեզ բաժին հասած միջոցներից

----------


## dvgray

> 2 միլիոն դրամի չափով դրամային ավանդների համար և մեկ միլիոն դրամի չափով արտարժութային ավանդների համար, իսկ եթե քո ավանդի գումարը  մեծ է  համապատասխան չափերից ապա տարբերությունը կստանաս բանկի սնանկացման հետևանքով քեզ բաժին հասած միջոցներից


Այսինքն անվերապահորեն երաշխավորվում է միայն քո նշված միջոցների չափե՞րը , 
որոնք դոլարով արտահայտված հավասար են մոտավորապես 10000 դոլարի: 
Իսկ սա Երևանում մի փոքրիկ "հավաբնի" համարժեք դրամ է  :Wink: :

----------


## Adriano

փողի մի մասը պահել բարձի տակ, մյուս մասը ներգրավել անշարժ գույք` տներ, ձեռք բերելու վրա :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

> փողի մի մասը պահել բարձի տակ, մյուս մասը ներգրավել անշարժ գույք` տներ, ձեռք բերելու վրա


Բայց ինչու բարձի տակ, եթե ոչ բանկում: Այդ կերպ բոլորին էլ օգուտ կլինի: Փողը բարձի տակ, ըստ իս, թղթի կտոր է, իսկ բանկում` շրջանառու միջոց է դառնում ողջ տնտեսության համար, ավելացնում է տնտեսության արդյունքը, եկամուտները. մի խոսքով, շրջապտույտի մեջ է: Սա, մանավանդ ճգնաժամի պայմաններում, շատ կարևոր է:

----------


## Fedayi

> փողի մի մասը պահել բարձի տակ, մյուս մասը ներգրավել անշարժ գույք` տներ, ձեռք բերելու վրա


Բայց ինչու՞ բարձի տակ, եթե ոչ բանկում: Այդ կերպ բոլորին էլ օգուտ կլինի: Փողը բարձի տակ, ըստ իս, թղթի կտոր է, իսկ բանկում` շրջանառու միջոց է դառնում ողջ տնտեսության համար, ավելացնում է տնտեսության արդյունքը, եկամուտները. մի խոսքով, շրջապտույտի մեջ է: Սա, մանավանդ ճգնաժամի պայմաններում, շատ կարևոր է:

----------


## Adriano

Նախ և առաջ հարկ է նշել, որ հիմա ամբողջ աշխարհը, ինչպես նաև ՀՀ-ն գտնվում են ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի մեջ: Մեր բանկերի մեծ մասի կապիտալի բավականին լուրջ մասը գտնվում է օտարերկրյա ընկերությունների`բանկերի, ձեռքում: Այսինքն գոնե կոնկրետ այս եռամսյակում բանկերը վստահություն չեն ներշնչում: Չհաշված մեր գեղեցիկ, չքնաղ բանկային համակարգի տոկոսների համակարգը: Որ զարգացած երկրում,  ասենք վարկի տոկոսը տարեկան 13 տոկոսից բարձր է: Իմ կարծքիով կարճաժամկետ, ինչու չէ նաև երկարաժամկետ կայուն տնտեսական զարգացում և աճ ապահովելու համար գլխավոր գործոն են հանդիսանում մատչելի տոկոսները: :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

> Եթե ազատ գումար ունենամ անպայման ինչ-որ գործի մեջ կդնեմ, հիմա կոնկրետ չգիտեմ ինչ գործի,բայց հաստատ չեմ պահի ինչ որ անկյունում,բանկում հաշիվ կբացեմ:


Ճիշտ է, փողը պետք է "աշխատի":

----------


## dvgray

ՀՀ-ի հիմնական մասի համար (99%) փողը պահելը նույնն է, ինչ վերջին հաշվով քո տարիների վաստակը շան փայ դարձնելը, քանի որ ուշ թե շուտ շան փայ է դառնում, այսինքն ձեռիցտ խլում են բռի մեթոդներով:
Մնում է միայն "փող ունես, կեր խմի քեֆ արա" սկզբունքից չշեռվելը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ahik

Խորհուրդ կտամ հիմա փողերի տեղն ու արժույթը չփոխել, այդ թվում գործի մեջ չդնեք մինչև հասկացվի թե կրիզիսի ժամանակ որը կգերակայի :Ok: 
Բայց ճիշտն ասած ես շատ են վախենում դրամի արժեզրկումից. Եթե դրամով փող կա կարելիյա մի փոքր մաս միայն փոխանակեք արտարժույթով :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Խորհուրդ կտամ հիմա փողերի տեղն ու արժույթը չփոխել, այդ թվում գործի մեջ չդնեք մինչև հասկացվի թե կրիզիսի ժամանակ որը կգերակայի
> Բայց ճիշտն ասած ես շատ են վախենում դրամի արժեզրկումից. Եթե դրամով փող կա կարելիյա մի փոքր մաս միայն փոխանակեք արտարժույթով


Իմ կարծիքով՝ իդեալական տարբերակը էս դեպքում կանխիկ գումարի 50%-ը դրամով պահելն է, 50%-ը՝ դոլարով: Որ ցանկացած տատանման դեպքում կորուստ չունենաս (շահույթ էլ չես ունենա, իհարկե):

----------


## Ahik

> Իմ կարծիքով՝ իդեալական տարբերակը էս դեպքում կանխիկ գումարի 50%-ը դրամով պահելն է, 50%-ը՝ դոլարով: Որ ցանկացած տատանման դեպքում կորուստ չունենաս (շահույթ էլ չես ունենա, իհարկե):


Մի ճշգրտում, մենակ դոլարնել վտանգավոր :Wink:  ավելի լավա մի մասն էլ ուրիշ արժույթով

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բարձի տակ երևի չէ,բայց այ բանկում ավանդի տեսքով պահելը շատ լավ է,Ձեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտայի  :Wink:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ամենաապահովը բանկում պահելն է, չնայած վատ միտք չէ նաև շրջանառության մեջ դնելը, եթե իմանաս, որ անակնկալներ չեն լինի: Բայց բարձի տակ պահելուն համաձայն չեմ, ապահով չէ  :Nea:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարձի Տակ  :Diablo:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Բարձի Տակ


Ինչի՞ այդպես կատաղած  :Shok:   :Lol2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչի՞ այդպես կատաղած


Դե որ շատ տեղավորվի  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

կարելի է պահել բանկի սեյֆի մեջ, անշուշտ չմոռանալով վրայից բարձ դնել  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.03.2009)

----------


## freethinker

> Բարձի Տակ


+1
իսկ եթե այնքան փող ունեք որ բարձի տակ չի տեղավորվում, տվեք ինձ... իմ բարձը մեեեծ ա  :Blink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խորը փոս փորել ու պահել մեջը,որ ոչ ոք չգտնի :Think:

----------

freethinker (07.03.2009), Ռեդ (07.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Խորը փոս փորել ու պահել մեջը,որ ոչ ոք չգտնի


Չե, ավելի լավ ա *վառել*, թե չէ տենց հլա ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա գողանա  :Lol2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կամ ներդնել կորպորատիվ հուսալի պարտատոմսերում


Մի երկու հատ հուսալի կորպորատիվ պարտատոմսի տեղ կասե՞ք Հայաստանում, ուզում եմ ձեռք բերել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով՝ իդեալական տարբերակը էս դեպքում կանխիկ գումարի 50%-ը դրամով պահելն է, 50%-ը՝ դոլարով: Որ ցանկացած տատանման դեպքում կորուստ չունենաս (շահույթ էլ չես ունենա, իհարկե):


Վատ միքտ չի… 
Այլ կերպ ասած խնայողությունների պարզ դիվերսիֆիկացիա: Բայց եթե երկրում ինֆլյացիայի տեմպերը բարձր են, իսկ միջնաժամկետ կտրվածքում դոլարի տատանումը միայն մեկ ուղղությամբ է՝ ներքև, այսինք արժեզրկվում է մյուս արժույթների նկատմամբ, ուրեմն կորցնում ես: Ու ահագին ես կորցնում: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ներդրումների հարյուր տոկոսոանոց հեջավորում մարդկությունը դեռ չի հայտնաբերել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կարելի է պահել բանկի սեյֆի մեջ, անշուշտ չմոռանալով վրայից բարձ դնել


թե ուղղակի բանկի մեջ, կամ բանգի, զակատ արած, ու էլի վրայից բարձ

----------


## Economist

> Մի երկու հատ հուսալի կորպորատիվ պարտատոմսի տեղ կասե՞ք Հայաստանում, ուզում եմ ձեռք բերել:


   «Արմսվիսբանկը» հանդիսանում է հետևյալ կորպորատիվ պարտատոմսերի տեղաբաշխողը.
«Վալլետտա» ՍՊԸ
«Էյչ-Էս-Բի-Սի Բանկ Հայաստան« ՓԲԸ
»Արմենիան Քափր Փրոգրամ» ՓԲԸ
«Էքսպրես Կրեդիտ ՈՒՎԿ» ՓԲԸ
Մանրամասների համար՝ :Ok: 
http://http://www.armswissbank.am/ 
Կորպորատիվ պարտատոմսեր թողարկել է նաև »Արդշինինվեսբանկ» ՓԲԸ-ն:

----------


## Economist

> Վատ միքտ չի… 
> Այլ կերպ ասած խնայողությունների պարզ դիվերսիֆիկացիա: Բայց եթե երկրում ինֆլյացիայի տեմպերը բարձր են, իսկ միջնաժամկետ կտրվածքում դոլարի տատանումը միայն մեկ ուղղությամբ է՝ ներքև, այսինք արժեզրկվում է մյուս արժույթների նկատմամբ, ուրեմն կորցնում ես: Ու ահագին ես կորցնում: 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ներդրումների հարյուր տոկոսոանոց հեջավորում մարդկությունը դեռ չի հայտնաբերել:


Չի էլ հայտնաբերի,քանի որ 100% ոչ ռիսկային ակտիվ գոյություն չունի :Wink: 
Սակայն գոյություն ունեն դիվերսիֆիկացիայի շատ հետաքրքիր մոդելներ, օրինակ՝ ռիսկային ակտիվներով պորտֆելի Մարկովիցի մոդելը կամ Շարպի մոդելը, որոնք թույլ են տալիս ապահովել եկամուտ ռիսկի/կորստի/ ընդունելի մակարդակի պարագայում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Այդ մակուլատուրան որտեղ ուզում եք պահեք, միևնույն է կենտրոնական բանկի տղերքն են որոշելու, թե երբ ինչքան հաց ու կալբաստ դուք կարող եք դրա դիմաց ստանալ։ Իսկ կոնկրետ, թե որ երկրի մակուլատուրան եք պահում ու ինչքան կտևի դրա դիմաց առաջարկվող հաց ու կալբաստի չափի կայունությունը, ապա դա կախված է կոնկրետ այդ երկրի կենտրոնական բանկի տղերքի ախորժակից, ցանկություններից, բ. տղության աստիճանից։ Իսկ երբ մակուլատուրան այն աստիճան արժեզրկվի, որ հաց ու կալբաստեղենը չբավարարի լայն մասսաներին, ապա մի անհանգտացեք, կհայտնվեն «մեր ֆիզիկական անվտանգությանը սպառանցող տեռորիստներ», կամ «համաշխարհային ճգնաժամ» անունով լոլո, այլ «օբյեկտիվ» ու «սուբյեկտիվ» պատճառներ, կամ «վտանգներ», որոնք կշեղեն մեր բոլորիս ուշադրությունը, առավել մտածող տղերքը կգնան առաջին գիծ ու կզոհվեն, կամ պատերազմը կսրբի մի քանի միլիոն պոտենցիալ բողոքավորի, հետո ամեն ինչ կընկնի տեղը, «կկայունանա», բանկի տղերքը հանգիստ կշարունակեն խրախճանքը մինչև հաջորդ «ճգնաժամ», որը առաջին հերթին իրականում հենց բանկի տղերքի մոտից է սկսվում։ Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, ճգնաժամը սկսվում է զարգացած երկրներից, հետո անցնում է զարգացող երկրներին ու հետո նոր հետամնացներին է հարվածում, ջոկեցի՞ք աղբյուրը :Wink:  Ոչինչ չե՞ք կարող անել, թուլացեք ու աշխատեք հաճույք ստանալ։

----------

Narinfinity (16.06.2009), terev (12.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ասենք` 3 000 000 դոլար փող ունեք ու մեկ ամիս, որտե՞ղ, ո՞ր ոլորտում կներդնեիք:

----------


## voter

Հայերը ապրելով Երեւանում` առնում են անշարժ գույք Վրաստանում: Դա փախուստ է, դա բիզնեսի ընդլայնում չէ: Վարչապետը սրա մասին լավ ինֆորմացիա կարող է ստանալ իր կուսակից հանրապետականներից: Բոլորն անխտիր Վրաստանում առնում են գույք http://www.armenialiberty.org/conten...e/2314637.html Ասում է Հանտ Բագրատյանը....

----------


## ed2010

Ամեն դեպքում մի բան հաստատ ա, փողը բարձի տակ դնելը ամենասխալ բանն ա... Պարապ մնացած փողը ամեն դեպքում կորուստ է: Ամեն մարդ ինքը կորոշի, պարտատոմս կառնի, բիզնես կանի թե ավանդ կդնի (Հայաստանում կամ Շվեյցարիայում, չգիտեմ  :Jpit: , բայց կարևորը նա է, որ փողը չպտի պարապ մնա: Ամենակայուն վալյուտան էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում արժեզրկվում է, թեկուզ շատ դանդաղ տեմպերով: Գոնե ամենավերջում կարելի ա ոսկի առնել պահել, բայց ոչ փող:

----------


## Մուշու

Բարև ակումբ, ոնց որ այդքան էլ ճիշտ թեմա չի, բայց ուրիշը չգտա: Ուզում եմ կես տարով բարձիս տակ պահած գումարը տանել բանկ և ներդրում կատարել: Ո՞ր բանկը խորհուրդ կտաք: Նախապես շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կոնկրետ բանկ խորհուրդ տալ ռիսկ չեմ անի (ես Ինեկոն եմ հավանում, սերվիսը շատ լավն ա), բայց կարևորը` դոլարով պահի  :Wink:

----------


## Մուշու

Եվրո ա, դրամով տոկոսը ավելի շատ ա

----------


## John

> Եվրո ա, դրամով տոկոսը ավելի շատ ա


Իմ խորհուրդը․ քիչ տոկոսով, բայց դոլլար կամ եվրոյով պահի, թե չէ հիմա որ դրամ սարքես ու ավանդ ներդնես, կարող ա 6 ամիս հետո դրամով ավելացած լինի, բայց որ հետ սարքես եվրո՝ տեսնես որ մինուս ես գնացել... Ու մեկ էլ ինչքան նկատել եմ 181 օրով դնելուց ավելի մեծ ա տոկոսը, քան 179 օրով դնելուց, նենց որ էդ էլ հաշվի առ, որ 180ից ավել արժի դնել, էդ 1-2 օրը դժվար շատ էական լինի քո համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ փորձից ասեմ, որ եվրոյով դնելով վախտին տակ եմ տվել, որտև էդ վեց ամսվա ընթացքում եվրոյի կուրսն ընկել ա, դրամի փոխելիս ավելի քիչ փող եմ ստացել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր ընկերոջս հարցրի, ասեց ԿԲ-ից ոսկի առնես։ Ավելի լավ ա քանակով քիչ, ու թանկ։ Օրինակ՝ մի հատ քո ունեցած գումարին համարժեք կտոր։

----------


## John

> Իմ փորձից ասեմ, որ եվրոյով դնելով վախտին տակ եմ տվել, որտև էդ վեց ամսվա ընթացքում եվրոյի կուրսն ընկել ա, դրամի փոխելիս ավելի քիչ փող եմ ստացել:


շատ կարևոր ա, թե ի՞նչ արժույթով ես հետագայում օգտագործելու էդ գումարը։ Եթե դրամով ես ծախսելու՝ իմաստ չունի եվրո սարքել ու նոր դնել, նույն ձևով եթե եվրոյով ես օգտագործելու՝ իմաստ չունի դրամ սարքել ու նոր դնել։ Էս իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա )))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> շատ կարևոր ա, թե ի՞նչ արժույթով ես հետագայում օգտագործելու էդ գումարը։ Եթե դրամով ես ծախսելու՝ իմաստ չունի եվրո սարքել ու նոր դնել, նույն ձևով եթե եվրոյով ես օգտագործելու՝ իմաստ չունի դրամ սարքել ու նոր դնել։ Էս իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա )))


Դե հենց էդ ա՝ նախապես չես կարա իմանաս, թե ինչի վրա ես ծախսելու:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> շատ կարևոր ա, թե ի՞նչ արժույթով ես հետագայում օգտագործելու էդ գումարը։ Եթե դրամով ես ծախսելու՝ իմաստ չունի եվրո սարքել ու նոր դնել, նույն ձևով եթե եվրոյով ես օգտագործելու՝ իմաստ չունի դրամ սարքել ու նոր դնել։ Էս իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա )))


Նույնիսկ եթե դրամով ես ծախսելու, մեկ ա, ինչի վրա որ ծախսում ես, գինը փոխվելու ա։ Ու հիմնականում դոլարին համարժեք ա փոխվում։ Շատ հազվադեպ ա լինում, որ դոլարն իջնում ա, էն էլ արհեստական։

էսօր ֆինանսիստ ընկերոջս հետ էս թեմայով ահագին խոսացի, ասեց ամենաճիշտը ոսկին ա։ 63 000 դրամով առած ոսկյա մետաղադրամը 2 տարի հետո արժեցել ա 200.000։ Ասում ա ոսկին միշտ բարձրանում ա։

----------


## Մուշու

Բա որ իջնի՞ ոսկու գինը: Ես ամռանը գումարը հանելու եմ, որ մեքենա առնեմ: Հիմա չեմ ուզում տանը պահել ու մտածում եմ, որ ավել գումարը չի խանգարի:

----------


## Լեո

> Ասում ա ոսկին միշտ բարձրանում ա։


Ոսկու ֆյուչերսները սկսած 2011-ի վերջերից անկում են ապրում: Եվ ըստ էության դժվար ա միանշանակ կանխատեսումներ անել գների ապագա մակարդակի վերաբերյալ:


Մի երկու տարի առաջ ոչ ոք չէր կանխատեսում, որ երբևէ բրենթ նավթի բարելի գինը կիջնի գոնե մինչև 50 դոլար, բայց էսօր նավթի գինը համարյա 30 դոլար ա իջել (էս տարի պահ եղավ, որ 27 դոլարի էլ հասավ):


Ինչ վերաբերում ա ավանդ դնելուն, ապա ներկա իրավիճակում իհարկե ավելի քիչ ռիսկային ա արտարժութային ավանդ ունենալը: Բայց եթե ուզում ես նաև բարձր եկամտաբերություն ունենալ, ճիշտ կլինի դիվերսիֆիկացնել միջոցները, այսինքն` պահել մի քանի արժույթներով, այդ թվում դրամով:

----------

Մուշու (12.02.2016), Շինարար (11.02.2016), Տրիբուն (11.02.2016)

----------

